# How long have you been training Muay Thai?



## Carol (May 19, 2007)

Just curious to see what kind of experience the Muay Thai fighters of MartialTalk have under there belts


----------



## Slihn (May 19, 2007)

I started in training in Germany in late 2004 training was very inconsistent and lasted until about mid 2006.When I got back here to the states I searched around a few gyms until I started training(consistently) at Gracie Barra about 5 months ago (and lovin' it).


----------



## thaistyle (May 20, 2007)

I started muay Thai in late 1994 and never looked back.  I have trained in other arts but I never gave up muay Thai training.  Today I teach muay Thai to a small group of students.


----------



## Tarot (May 20, 2007)

Just since December.    It's a great compliment to the other art I do and gives a different experience to training which I like.


----------



## Odin (May 21, 2007)

About 2.5 years now.


----------



## King (May 23, 2007)

Just 6 years this September. Still learning plenty of new things


----------



## Kieran (May 26, 2007)

Since October '06.


----------



## Drag'n (Jun 3, 2007)

Around 6 years.
First started in 1990 in New Zealand. Trained for 6 months and loved it.
Then I went overseas. I trained in a number of other arts, but always came to the conclusion that MT was the most practical.
I didn't get back into MT training again though, till 2002. 
I wish I had kept at it all those years ago.


----------



## dani416 (Jun 20, 2007)

Today was my first class lol, but ive been in the cardio aspect for about 2-3 weeks. so i could go in with some okay cardio, worked in abs, and push up power, just a start to see if i could handle it... what a rush to be in a school surrounded by this art. i hope to make this a long lasting hobby.​


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 21, 2007)

About 4 1/2 years for me.  Never competed in the ring.  Heavy bag and sparring mostly.  My primary striking art, and it fits good with jiu jitsu.


----------



## Jutt- (Jun 21, 2007)

6 weeks - love it!

Feeling a little less sore after each lesson , which will hopefully soon see me doing more lesson's


----------



## darthcual (Jul 5, 2007)

Coming up on my 6th year.


----------

